# Goodbye Dear Friend - BeoWulf



## *Beowulf* (Jan 8, 2014)

Our sweet boy was put to sleep on July 27th at 5pm after a 6+ month battle with stomach cancer at only 7 years 9 months old. As a 37 year old man I have no problem saying that Beo was my best friend. As I am sure most of you are aware, this breed can become so much a part of your daily physical and emotion life and welfare that loosing them or having to make the decision on their behalf can be the most crushing experience. 

My hearts broken but I have more beautiful memories with him then any other.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Beowulf* said:


> Our sweet boy was put to sleep on July 27th at 5pm after a 6+ month battle with stomach cancer at only 7 years 9 months old. As a 37 year old man I have no problem saying that Beo was my best friend. As I am sure most of you are aware, this breed can become so much a part of your daily physical and emotion life and welfare that loosing them or having to make the decision on their behalf can be the most crushing experience.
> 
> My hearts broken but I have more beautiful memories with him then any other.


I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend. We put our beloved Joey to sleep on June 15 at the age of 15 years, 7 months. It was the most heartbreaking thing we’ve ever experienced, but we knew it was his time.

Treasure your memories.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

I am so sorry! Cancer is such an awful thing to watch someone go through. Especially your best friend. : ( Sending you love!


----------



## *Beowulf* (Jan 8, 2014)

Cheerful1 said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend. We put our beloved Joey to sleep on June 15 at the age of 15 years, 7 months. It was the most heartbreaking thing we’ve ever experienced, but we knew it was his time.
> 
> Treasure your memories.


Thank-you and I am sorry for your loss as well. Whether its a puppy or an senior its hard as ****. Glad you got so many years with Joey.


----------



## *Beowulf* (Jan 8, 2014)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> I am so sorry! Cancer is such an awful thing to watch someone go through. Especially your best friend. : ( Sending you love!


Thank-you so much! It sure is, having something growing inside someone you love without them being able to tell you and hide it with there high tolerance is heartbreaking in hindsight.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Beowulf* said:


> Our sweet boy was put to sleep on July 27th at 5pm after a 6+ month battle with stomach cancer at only 7 years 9 months old. As a 37 year old man I have no problem saying that Beo was my best friend. As I am sure most of you are aware, this breed can become so much a part of your daily physical and emotion life and welfare that loosing them or having to make the decision on their behalf can be the most crushing experience.
> 
> My hearts broken but I have more beautiful memories with him then any other.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry. They are never with us nearly long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately this is a pain so many of us share, or will share. I am so very sorry for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

🙏. Sorry for your loss. I lost my boy Baron (Lab) on July 10 this year. My best buddy for 13 years. There are no words... but someone told me he'll be waiting for me on Rainbow Bridge. That made me think we'll be together again one day.
Love and best wishes. 💙🌈


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep the tissues ready as you replay the memories and grieve that there won't be more. We all understand.


----------



## Argos3872 (Sep 1, 2020)

*Beowulf* said:


> Our sweet boy was put to sleep on July 27th at 5pm after a 6+ month battle with stomach cancer at only 7 years 9 months old. As a 37 year old man I have no problem saying that Beo was my best friend. As I am sure most of you are aware, this breed can become so much a part of your daily physical and emotion life and welfare that loosing them or having to make the decision on their behalf can be the most crushing experience.
> 
> My hearts broken but I have more beautiful memories with him then any other.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## *Beowulf* (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank-you all, we sure appreciate it.


----------

